# August Meeting



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

With Jim's house still under renovation, it is going to be difficult for hiim to hold the August meeting as planned. So, I guess we will make August our Anuual BBQ and POol Party instead of September 

I am thinking about holding it on either the 26th or the 27th at a later time than our usual meetings. That way the BBQ can be more of a dinner thing though the meeting time doesn't really matter. If anyone has a preference as to the day or time let me know as soon as possible so I can get the planning underway.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I like Saturday around 6 ish. That way we still have a few good hours left for pool, cornhole, daylight or whatever. And we are still close enough to night time so people will not get burnt out and go home early.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

If anyone has any topics they would like to discuss, list them up here. That way we can have a few minutes of organized meeting time before the merriment commences. 

I sure hope Jack can make it out to this one. Maybe even Damon. Well, maybe not Damon.


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

I would't miss it. Where is it ?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Well, judging from the lack or responses August may not be the month for the Pool Party/BBQ. It may be better if we just hold a regular meeting this month. I can hold a regular meeting at my place on the 26th if there is enough interest. So far, Jim and I are the only ones who can definately make it on the 26th/27th. While I'm sure we could make a nice dent in the pork shoulder, I'd prefer if we could get a few more folks 

What does everyone think, would September be a better month (more time for planning) for the annual SWOAPE BBQ/Pool Party? It would need to be either the weekend of the 9th or 16th so it is still warm enough for those who want to actually get into the pool.

Please, give me your input so we can get the ball rolling


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

September 16th should work for me.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I could come this month or next on the 16th. doesnt matter to me.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I am good for the 16th of September as well. Anyone else have a preference? How about the time? I would prefer a time later in the afternoon so I can have whatever food we decide on prepared and ready to go.

Hopefully this will give everyone a bit more time to plan some fun.

Is there enough interest in holding he August meeting or do we want to take a break for the month. I know Erik and Rob can't make it and Sean would probably rather to only drive to one meeting or the other. That only leaves Jim and I who are interested in an August meeting. If we don't want to have an actual meeting, I may just remove the substrate from my 75g that day and anyone interested in helping would be more than welcome


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

MatPat said:


> I know Erik and Rob can't make it and Sean would probably rather to only drive to one meeting or the other. That only leaves Jim and I who are interested in an August meeting. If we don't want to have an actual meeting, I may just remove the substrate from my 75g that day and anyone interested in helping would be more than welcome


Is there food? I told my new GF about the BBQ and she was all for joining me. I would still be out around 7:30. I need to get your your buckets and other things.

Another side note, I have six barbs that need a good home. Any homes/


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

What kind of barbs?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Since no one has responsed to being able to attend the August meeting I will not be holding an August meeting. We had to put our Great Dane down on Saturday and I'm really not up for hosting a meeting this month


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Cherry mainly, and then another type, but I can not remeber the other type.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I can give the cherries a good home.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

MatPat said:


> Since no one has responsed to being able to attend the August meeting I will not be holding an August meeting. We had to put our Great Dane down on Saturday and I'm really not up for hosting a meeting this month


Sorry about your dog Matt.


----------

